
Keybase proof not showing in about section - sfenetwork
Is there any reason this is not working? It was fine a few days ago.
======
yorwba
It's intentional:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21227974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21227974)

